
DoubleRecall (YC S11) Nabs $1.6 Million For Alternative To Paywalls - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/12/doublerecall-funding/
======
jrkelly
Forcing people to read ads -- check off another world-problem solved :p This
stuff bums me out. Guessing this a solid group of engineers; could be working
on something that matters instead.

~~~
tadruj
I'd rephrase this as: Enabling people to skip the paywall by doing a minimal
thing which is a little more than a click.

Behavior design matters and is a great challenge for engineers.

~~~
asr
If your phrasing were where this is going I'd have no issues with it, but I
think (if this is successful) it's going to be much worse:

"The idea is to create experiences that ... are targeted and clickable enough
for brands to actually make money and potentially avoid using a paywall
altogether."

The most likely use case is to make pop-over ads 100x more annoying, not to
complement a paywall. I would hope user revolts would kill this, but I'm not
optimistic...

~~~
tadruj
Not everything is a conspiracy theory. As a start-up we wanted to solve only
one problem: giving users alternative for paying for the quality content.
Where this leads us we'll see. As a species we already made a mistake thousand
years ago when starting to mass produce the food. But today we're here and
it's not that bad.

------
d5tryr
Interesting the amount of value that is attributed to a user typing a slogan.

~~~
tadruj
Inception is currently very underpriced behavior goal.

We do our best to measure it and wake-up the brands. They're quite entertained
by other flashy & wavy stuff on the screen at this time.

------
avree
Google's currently doing a similar thing with their new Customer Insights—on
sites like ZAGAT.com, instead of seeing a paywall, the user is asked to answer
a survey question.

------
OJKoukaz
SolveMedia.com has been doing this for sometime now. What's different here?

~~~
tadruj
With DoubleRecall you don't prove that you are a human, but you prove that
you've read the message so you get something in return = quality content.

~~~
OJKoukaz
Yes, I'm getting something in return, I get to take the desired action on the
publisher's site. That's the case with any CAPTCHA. With the old CAPTCHA, I
was at least helping convert printed books to digital formats. How is Double
Recall different from Solve Media? It's obviously the same business model.

~~~
tadruj
SolveMedia is a CAPTCHA system which verifies that you're a human,
DoubleRecall is not a CAPTCHA system and it only verifies you read the
advertisers message. It's much easier to decypher than CAPTCHA, so more
straightforward.

We did more than 100 of design iterations on millions of people to come to the
current simplistic design.

------
starfox
Congrats guys! There is easily millions of dollars worth of value in this
idea, even if it's not for everyone.

------
Swizec
Congratz guys!

If you ever need someone taking up room at your place again, you know where to
find me.

~~~
CWIZO
Swizec should mention that he was an intern at DoubleRecall last summer.

